# Bull Tag Aquired!



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Finally after a 3 year dry spell our camp got a bull moose tag for this years hunt. Been really quiet at camp the last couple years and lots of the boys worried if we would ever get a tag again. This will bring some excitement to our fall hunt and hopefully get some meat in the freezers. Fingers crossed for the second round draw, a cow tag as well would be awesome.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Congratulations on your luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats and good luck on the cow tag.


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

We ended up getting it done on the second day of our hunt. Congrats to Mitch on his first moose. Shot in the dirtiest swamp on the property of course. Took several hours to recover the animal and two ATVs chained together to drag it across the swamp. Made for some great memories.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats on the swamp donkey,brings back lots of memories..my outfitter boss said that" Moose are the reason that God made quads and chainsaws.." lol

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Congrats to Mitch ! That’ll be some good eating.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., nothing a 8 wheel argo can't handle.


----------

